# Computer Screen Flipped Upside down??



## bamhm182

Hey, I'm in my comp apps class right now and some kid in the last period flipped the screen of a computer upside down. Now me and another kid in the class are having a compition to see who can figure out how to un-flip it first. So if anyone knows how to un-flip it post how here.


----------



## sup2jzgte

There should be a rotate icon if you go into the monitor setting on the monitor itself


----------



## bamhm182

I just checked and there isn't, so anything else??


----------



## sup2jzgte

bamhm182 said:


> I just checked and there isn't, so anything else??



You got me, every monitor I have ever had. there was a ROTATION setting in monitor menu


----------



## Burgerbob

It will be in the video settings, usually on school computers in the Intel Extreme graphics section, it will ask you if you want to rotate it there.


----------



## bamhm182

Yeah, same here, if it wasn't a school computer, than I'd know a program that will let you flip it, but it is a school computer, so it won't let you install anything. Man, I'm confused, I googled it and the two ways that I found arn't working. If it helps, the computer is a Dell Optiplex GX280, the monitor should be the one that comes with it.


----------



## Archangel

can you get into the options screen of the grafic's card?  i mean, the menu where you can change resolution etc?   because usually there you can rotate it.
also.. is it a flatpanel, or a CRT monitor? because some flatpanels can be turned upside down


----------



## bamhm182

It doesn't matter any more, we're out of class now, Thanks for your help.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Right Click on desktop>>Properties>>Settings>>Advanced. There should be a tab labeled "rotation" or something of that sort.


----------



## hdansjr

at my last job, it was control +alt + an arrow key, the tech guy showed most of us.  We just had dells, i'm not sure about anything other than they were running XP.  But we had fun at a few meetings with that function.


----------

